# Are tankless water heaters JUNK?????



## cubfan23 (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a plumber ( a highly respected one) tell me that he thought tankless waters are junk. No real explanation, just.... JUNK.

I would be open to anyones opinion on this.

Does anyone own one and can tell me how well they work and if they would recommend getting one???


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 20, 2009)

If you have well water , they can build up some scale..but so do coils in boilers. 
Tankless is the new way of savin water sitting around in a tank. You call for hot water...instant. 
I have inspected hundreds and see no real issues yet. Let em sit around a while, and I'll have a different opinion.
For now, fine.
maybe he was thinking condensing heaters...they clog fast in my opinion. It may be metals in the water sticking to the piping...jury still out.


----------



## cubfan23 (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for the reply.... this house has city water so Im not too worried about scale build up. However, I did read somewhere that you need to clean/flush the unit out on a yearly basis. Some sort of "acid" flush. It is recommended that a professional does this flushing process.... how hard could it be to flush it out???


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 21, 2009)

Let the pro's hadle that part, acid...yuck. water draining all over the place if something is broke...yuck.
Kind of like when you take the car to the shop, they see things you do not.
Good luck on your decision.


----------



## majakdragon (Jul 21, 2009)

You can buy junk with any product. Many companies, without knowing all the engineering factors,have jumped into the business. Many Plumbers will install them, but don't do maintenance due to the complexity of them. The small tubing in them can clog, and they are not recommended for hard water installations. Not aware of the yearly cleaning requirements, but it would make sense as a regular water heater should be flushed at least once a year. Then again, you are not storing water in the tankless type. I believe that if you research the brands, you will find one to meet your needs. This is one item where buying the "cheap one" is not recommended.


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 21, 2009)

City water has hardness just like well water.  Most people don't understand this, but it's true.  Some Cities just have more than others.


----------



## cubfan23 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.... All of this information is very helpful!!! I believe that I am going to go with a Bosch or a Rheem model and I may also install a small water softener, however (adding) installing a water softener would take up more room and I am installing tank less water heater to try and GAIN room


----------



## shan2themax (Jul 21, 2009)

Let us know what you think about it... I would love to have a tankless, I currently have a 120 gallon rental unit and it is monstrous, I would like to convert my garage into a den (which I would use as a bedroom) but, with this huge hotwater tank it makes the process more difficult than I want it to be!
Good Luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## MACPLUMB (Jul 23, 2009)

NO THEY ARE NOT JUNK !   

IF YOU WANT TO HAVE IT INSTALLED CORRECTLY THATS THE PROBLEM MOST
PLUMBERS DON'T KNOW HOW TO INSTALL THEM RIGHT

FIRST YOU NEED IT SIZED FOR YOUR DEMAND LOAD FOR YOUR HOUSE ! !

SECOND YOU NEED SOME EXTRA PARTS TO GO WITH ANY BRAND 
*WEBSTONE+EXCLUSIVE+PRODUCTS

THESE VALVES HELP WITH THE INSTALL AND FOLLOW UP MAINTENANCE IN THE 
FUTURE

#2  Home Page  THIS HELPS TO PREVENT SCALING PROBLEMS
IF YOU DO ALL THIS YOU SHOULD BE VERY HAPPY      :agree:


----------



## MACPLUMB (Jul 23, 2009)

Ms. Shan2themax  
you cannot install or have installed any type of gas fired 
water heaters in a living area, or space 
because of possible carbon  monoxide poisoning   

this is a national code law by the national fuel gas code !

PLEASE FELL FREE TO GOOGLE CARBON MONOXIDE POISONING


----------



## shan2themax (Jul 23, 2009)

I was aware of the gas problems, luckily for me, I suppose, I am all electric.  I have a laundry room with my eletrical panel is that is actually 22 feet closer to ALL of my water pipes than my present hotwater tank.  this is where I would want to put a tankless if I so chose to install one!

I just dont know anyone that has one and I have read alot about them on the 'net. but it is split 50/50 pros and cons....

Maybe I should put an ad in my are....'do you have a tankless water heater and can we chat.....?'


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't know if this Forum allows Polls or not, but that would be a neat way to get your task accomplished.


----------



## shan2themax (Jul 24, 2009)

Speedbump said:


> I don't know if this Forum allows Polls or not, but that would be a neat way to get your task accomplished.



agreed..... and we have had polls before..... i made one one time


----------



## Redwood (Jul 26, 2009)

I would say that there is no way an electric tankless unit would make anyone happy especially in the northern climate.

The cost of installing a gas tankless is going to be 2 to 3 times the cost of a tank type with a very slow payback. If you are looking for payback in terms of space or, want an unlimited amount of hot water at a fairly low flow then great its what you want.


----------

